# need help with mal's e-commerce.



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

ok i have set up my mal's e-commerce cart. only problem is i can't find where to go to enter in my product info to get the 'add to cart' buttons???? can anyone help me please?


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

hmm i think i have found the info i need, but if u still want to reply feel free. i need all the help i can get


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

You go to this page:

http://www.mals-e.com/support.php

sign in, and the stuff to set up should be on the left.


----------

